
OS X Yosemite - salimmadjd
https://www.apple.com/osx/preview/
======
bratsche
Since nobody has mentioned it yet here, I'm really glad to see AirDrop will
finally work between OSX and iOS. It's bothered me for awhile that they have
these two different things called "AirDrop" which were not compatible with one
another.

~~~
jpace121
The lack of AirDrop integration before is probably one of the obnoxious things
Apple has done recently. I'm really excited for this simple new feature.

~~~
jsz0
> one of the obnoxious things Apple has done recently

AirDrop pre-iOS8 (iCloud Drive, Extensibility) would have been almost totally
useless or at minimum required developers to waste time supporting a temporary
solution.

~~~
bruceboughton
AirDrop is a end-user feature above all else provided by the OS. It's not true
that it would have required developers to support a temporary solution.

My understanding is that on OS X AirDrop was wi-fi only but on iOS it used a
combination of wi-fi and Bluetooth.

------
rayiner
HandOff is the kind of thing I'm surprised took so long. Honestly, I was
expecting MS to get something like it first. After all, your Windows Phone
already runs Windows, right?

~~~
bri3d
I'm especially shocked this has taken so long because the technology is
ancient:

Windows has had a "Use this computer as a Bluetooth Headset" option buried in
the Bluetooth preferences for a long time now.

The Address Book in Mac OS 10.0 and 10.1 would also let you send and receive
SMSes with compatible phones (no joke):

[http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/a/wireless/2002/11/27/sms.html](http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/a/wireless/2002/11/27/sms.html)

And Linux has had a few projects (like nohands) which do the same thing.

~~~
voltagex_
>Windows has had a "Use this computer as a Bluetooth Headset" option buried in
the Bluetooth preferences for a long time now.

Depends which Bluetooth stack you have installed on Windows.

~~~
bri3d
True, like every other Bluetooth feature on Windows.

The stack that I know works is the Broadcom / WIDCOMM one.

------
morbius
Widgets, translucency, and animations...

So... OS X 10.10 is... Windows Vista with Aero Glass?

[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/a/a3/Windows_Vista....](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/a/a3/Windows_Vista.png)

~~~
moeedm
The only difference is that Apple has done it in a tasteful and understood
way. Aero looks gaudy af.

~~~
vemy
A lot of people would probably have a different view on this.

------
dfc

      > With this new design, OS X...now looks a bit more like iOS 7, but
      > there is still quite a bit of depth. Indeed, more than flat, the
      > design almost seems to focus more on translucency than anything else.
    

The above is an incomprehensible collection of words to me. I am not sure if
this is because of my lack of an intimate connection to Apple products,
terrible writing or some combination of the two.

~~~
dirkgently
When design of an _Operation System_ boils down to just how "truculent" and
"flat" (but with "a bit of depth") it is, you know we are talking less about
the Operating System and more about the GUI/Window Manager.

~~~
JohnBooty
I, for one, would not like to use a truculent operating system!

~~~
niels_olson
[http://www.openbsd.org/](http://www.openbsd.org/)

~~~
morbius
I don't think Theo would be too happy about your calling OpenBSD a truculent
OS...

------
eurleif
Which parts of the front window in this screenshot[0] are draggable? Maybe
this is just me, but I don't like how the titlebar and window contents are
visually merged.

[0]
[https://www.apple.com/osx/preview/images/overview_design_her...](https://www.apple.com/osx/preview/images/overview_design_hero.jpg)

~~~
aroman
All of them — everywhere that isn't another control. Apple stole this design
wholesale from GTK[1], but I think it's a superior paradigm anyway, so I don't
really mind.

[1]
[https://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/3.10/GtkHeaderBar.html](https://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/3.10/GtkHeaderBar.html)

~~~
3rd3
Being able to move a window wherever you click is actually pretty old (the
oldest example I know of is the Aqua brushed metal type of windows in OSX 10.3
Panther, I believe). Compact window headers don’t seem new either. For example
iTunes has this since 2010 (version 10).

[1] [https://i.imgur.com/pCv8lV4.png](https://i.imgur.com/pCv8lV4.png)

------
bane
I'm really looking forward to this. Unlike iOS7, the flatter design here
doesn't make me feel like a bunch of amateur artists got a hold of a free copy
of Adobe Illustrator. I actually like the new look quite a bit. Now, to pray
that they've made some under the hood progress on multi-monitor support.

Moving work back and forth from desktop to mobile also sounds really amazing.
I get a hint of it when working with gmail or drive, but this sounds much more
deeply integrated. Google will _have_ to respond, and this makes me happy.

~~~
mwarkentin
There were multi-monitor updates in Mavericks - fixed most of my issues.
What's still an issue for you?

~~~
yeldarb
This: [http://superuser.com/questions/665004/how-do-you-prevent-
the...](http://superuser.com/questions/665004/how-do-you-prevent-the-dock-
from-switching-monitors-in-osx-mavericks)

~~~
fernandotakai
another two:

* when you fullscreen a window, there's a white (sometimes black) bar where the menu bar used to be * app switcher changes monitor depending on the monitor you last used the dock (which makes no actual sense).

~~~
gnachman
That first one happens if an app is built with an SDK older than 10.9.

------
thisisdallas
I honestly don't understand this design direction. I know it's nice to have a
change but from the few screens I have seen on the Verge it looks like
something that came from one of those "I redesigned OS X" blog posts.

~~~
cmelbye
Probably because those posts took heavy inspiration from the visual appearance
of iOS 7, of which the new OS X design is based off of.

------
currysausage
Am I the only one here who hates to see Lucida Grande be replaced with Neue
Helvetica Aslightaspossible?

Eager to see how it looks on non-retina displays.

~~~
OWaz
I'm with you. Helvetica Neue in the screenshots looks like placeholder text,
waiting for some better typeface to be applied.

~~~
Perceval
Gruber seems to think that they have been developing an in-house font called
Apple Sans:
[http://daringfireball.net/2014/06/wwdc_2014_prelude](http://daringfireball.net/2014/06/wwdc_2014_prelude)

------
quackerhacker
The upgrades to Safari look amazing! [0] Less chrome, Javascript benchmarks
(impressive), and the spotlight search in the url...nice! I hope Apple changes
the zoom button to maximize the screen.

[0]
[https://www.apple.com/osx/preview/apps/](https://www.apple.com/osx/preview/apps/)

~~~
hadrien01
Looks like Epiphany, the Gnome browser... [0]

Actually, a lot of OS X Yosemite borrows from Gnome's Gtk+, like headerbars
[1]

[0] [http://i.imgur.com/xBof95c.png](http://i.imgur.com/xBof95c.png) [1]
[https://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/3.10/GtkHeaderBar.html](https://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/3.10/GtkHeaderBar.html)

~~~
arrrg
Apple has been toying with putting toolbar controls into the title bar for a
long, long time. E.g. Mac App Store. iTunes at various times. It just was
never the default.

------
buckbova
> Apple has done away with the faux-3D shelf look here and has put the icons
> on a simple translucent background instead.

I like the faux 3d dock . . . it'd be nice if this was configurable.

~~~
Joeri
When they switched from the 2d dock to the 3d dock a lot of people said the
same thing.

I like how apple is slowly reversing their design decisions. I'm keeping my
fingers crossed for the return of the spatial finder ;)

~~~
spupy
I tried using the spacial feature of Nautilus, a file manager for Linux.
What's your usage of a spatial file manager? I couldn't see it being
beneficial to my file browsing in any way. Just curious.

~~~
currysausage
Valid question, don't know why it was downvoted.

The short answer:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spatial_file_manager#Advantage...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spatial_file_manager#Advantages)

The verbose answer:
[http://arstechnica.com/apple/2003/04/finder/](http://arstechnica.com/apple/2003/04/finder/)

------
dang
Url changed from [http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/02/apple-announces-os-x-
yosemi...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/02/apple-announces-os-x-yosemite-
with-translucent-flatter-design-updated-notification-center-and-more/).

------
cosmc
I'm not a fan of the flat design personally, but the redesign is pretty sharp.
I like the minimal safari UI; its nice when the browser lets the webpage be
main focus and I think it is something Safari does best.

~~~
jgillich
Safari looks similar to GNOME Web[1]. Not that this would be bad, I think it's
a great UI.

[1]: [https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Web](https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Web)

------
davis_m
Spotlight seems an awful lot like Alfred now.
[http://www.alfredapp.com/](http://www.alfredapp.com/)

~~~
sdfjkl
Alfred does a lot more than that. But yes, the inspiration is obvious (and
Alfred itself was inspired by Quicksilver).

~~~
leejoramo
Which was inspired by LaunchBar. The cmd-space keyboard shortcut originated
with LaunchBar back in the NeXT days. Spotlight has had added features
repeatedly over the years, and people have said that
LaunchBar/QuickSliver/Alfred are about to be "Sherlocked".

~~~
chanced
> Sherlocked:

> To have developed a product and just started shipping it, only to have Apple
> come along and provide exactly the same functionality in a system update.

> It happened to Karelia Software twice. Once with Sherlock and again with
> iWeb.

------
allan_
As seen on a the screenshot for the new notification center calendar, the Life
of an Apple user begins at 10:00 with a crossfit session. After that it is not
that you go to work then. Relaxing talk with Anne on the phone, maybe talking
a little business on the side, but not to rough. After Lunch you do not start
to work either. Just let out all those wise thoughts gathered while living
your apple lifestyle in a fresh stream, like you do.

------
J-H
Really like the new design, but I think the coolest new thing is HandOff. The
new Spotlight search is cool, too.

~~~
jeffcox
Agreed. The UI design isn't even worth mentioning if they really make it
seamless to go from device to device. I'd love to leave my phone in another
room and just use my tablet/computer while at home.

------
scrumper
Not a great article: new features trumpeted include Spotlight's ability to
search for mail messages and contacts, and a Private Browsing mode for
Spotlight - both of which are pretty long-standing features.

These things tend to get rushed out, but maybe TC could have waited just a few
more minutes to weed out the obvious stinkers.

~~~
kylec
Was this originally a TC link? Because it now points to the Apple.com page for
OS X Yosemite, and some of the comments elsewhere in this thread no longer
make sense. I didn't know it was possible for mods to change the link
associated with a story, and now that I know I wish they wouldn't do it.

~~~
scrumper
It was a pretty crappy TechCrunch story, yes. My comment is therefore invalid
now, so it might be a good idea for a mod to kill it.

------
klrr
Those bars looks surprisingly close to GNOMEs' ones.

~~~
espadrine
This browser looks surprisingly close to GNOME's one.

[https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Web?action=AttachFile&do=get&tar...](https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Web?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Web-3.12.png)

[http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-
content/uploads/2014/06/IMG_96...](http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-
content/uploads/2014/06/IMG_9664.jpg)

~~~
sbuk
It looks virtually identical to the iPad one.

[http://media.idownloadblog.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/06/io...](http://media.idownloadblog.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/06/ios-7-ipad-safari.png)

------
dev1n
If possible, could someone from the Apple community please tell me if Yosemite
will be faster / lighter than snow leopard? I don't want an OS that requires 8
gigs of ram to run "fast" like Mavericks requires.

~~~
rsync
You need to come to grips with the fact that SL was the high-water mark for OS
coherency/consistency/quality from Apple.

You can't pour all of this time and energy into iOS and phones and still make
something as clean as SL. Which is too bad.

FWIW, I continue to run SL on an early 2009 Mac Pro with no problems or
annoyances ... hope that can continue.

~~~
unicornporn
I guess you can, until you run into a piece of software that wont run on SL.
SL is my favorite OS X version by far too. But Lightroom 5 requires 10.7, so
that's where I'm at now...

~~~
fernandotakai
i wish i could stay on SL -- spaces was quite awesome, expose worked better,
really lightweight and fast.

i stayed on SL for as long as I could (aka had to upgrade my computer).

------
jevgeni
This is awesome, but can we talk about the very scary looking folder icons?

~~~
robinson-wall
Oh yikes, I missed that. They're pretty garish:
[https://www.apple.com/osx/preview/design/images/apps-
gallery...](https://www.apple.com/osx/preview/design/images/apps-
gallery/osx_design_view_finder.jpg)

~~~
columbo
Eh... Wow! Looks like they decided the hell with it and installed xfce
([http://cdn.xfce.org/frontpage/slider-
desktop.jpg](http://cdn.xfce.org/frontpage/slider-desktop.jpg))

------
crymer11
Hopefully they've spent some time on Messages; it's by far the buggiest app of
theirs I've used in quite some time.

~~~
mweibel
+1

I hope that they finally fix groupchats across devices. Always have about 5
different conversations with the same 2 people and each message goes seemingly
randomly in one conversation.

------
DAddYE
For those interested, the translucent effect can be disabled in Accessibility
flagging "reduce transparency".

------
sgt
OS X Yosemite - call me impressed.

Favorite features: HandOff, phone calling feature, Markup, Safari
improvements... Oh yes, and AirDrop now working between OS X and iOS. At last.

------
jordigh
So... Oh Ess Ten Ten Point Ten? Is that how it's pronounced? I suppose it's
better than OS X X.X.

~~~
e40
They already dropped the first ten. It's OS 10.10.

~~~
bliggity
Apple is definitely printing "OS X 10.10": [http://cdn.macrumors.com/article-
new/2014/05/osxyosemitefall...](http://cdn.macrumors.com/article-
new/2014/05/osxyosemitefall.jpg)

~~~
Watabou
That is not an official Apple image.

------
crag
I'd be happy if they fixed Mail's connection to Exchange (drops randomly - a
know issue), or the terribly slow SMB - mounting Windows drives is just a
nightmare. There is a fix, more like a hack really, forcing the OS to use an
earlier version of SMB.

Fix those two and I'm there.

~~~
snowwrestler
Are you talking about Mavericks? I'm still on Mountain Lion and Windows drives
take a little while, but I wouldn't call it a nightmare. I guess what I'm
asking is: did SMB get worse on Mavericks?

~~~
bombtrack
Yes, Mavericks started using SMB2 which has many reported performance issues
[0]. Most people experiencing it can work around this by using cifs:// instead
of smb:// or disabling SMB2 and reverting to using SMB1 [1].

[0]
[https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5470025?start=0&tstart=...](https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5470025?start=0&tstart=0)
[1] [http://cammodude.blogspot.com/2013/10/os-x-109-mavericks-
wor...](http://cammodude.blogspot.com/2013/10/os-x-109-mavericks-workaround-
for-smb.html)

------
iwasakabukiman
I wonder how legacy apps will look? I'm assuming it will work the same was as
iOS 6 apps do on iOS 7, where they just run the same as they did before and
look like older apps.

That's going to be a confusing transition. Although it might shame app
developers into updating their apps.

~~~
sdfjkl
This isn't the first time OS X has changed the looks of title bars[1].
Typically the transition is eased a lot by a) Cocoa works it out for you and
b) an active developer community that is provided with early access. So by the
time the OS is released to the general public, most apps have already been
adapted.

[1]
[http://www.guidebookgallery.org/pics/gui/desktop/full/macosx...](http://www.guidebookgallery.org/pics/gui/desktop/full/macosx100.png)

------
aneisf
The dark UI option is a nice touch.

~~~
k-mcgrady
I wonder how that translates into applications? They just showed the menu bar
and dock go dark unless I missed something.

------
nazca
I don't care about flat or transparent. I just hope they effing fix windowing
and multi-monitor support. ⌘+` is ridiculously buggy.

~~~
virtualwhys
I left OSX for Linux 5 years ago primarily due to the unbelievably lacking
window management. Having come from Windoze land with the then, and perhaps
still, excellent UltraMon, I could never adapt to manually reizing app windows
side by side into grids, or context switching between layers expose-style.

The tiling window manager options on Linux are so good that I've dropped the
desktop environment entirely (Gnome, KDE, etc.) and am just rolling with a TM,
lightweight theme and icon package for a quite nice gtk3 look.

OSX wins in out of the box "just works" and bling departments, no argument
there, but otherwise it holds no appeal, this bird has flown...

~~~
encoderer
Faced with the same issue, I installed a tiny app, SizeUp. There are at least
1/2 dozen alternatives.

~~~
callahad
I'm quite fond of Spectacle
([http://spectacleapp.com/](http://spectacleapp.com/)), which is MIT-licensed
F/OSS: [http://spectacleapp.com/](http://spectacleapp.com/)

------
AaronFriel
I am deeply disappointed by the "development" of OS X. It seems that Apple has
long ago gutted their x86 OS group due to dwindling profits and lack of real
competition. There are a handful of reasons people buy a Mac, and I would
largely put them into three groups:

* Students looking for a stable and/or sexy device for their university.

* Artists using applications that don't exist on other platforms (or that prioritize Mac platforms).

* Hackers that want a Unix-like system with a BSD userland, or want Anything But Windows on a laptop.

Sadly, these groups are small groups with eclectic needs that won't be met or
improved by real systems engineering with the kernel and core modules. What do
I mean by real systems engineering?

* Major kernel development

* Novel and/or modern filesystem support

* Fundamental or deeply integrated "platform" features

In Linux land, every major kernel release brings these features. There are
tangible improvements to filesystems, to core features that enable new things
to be developed on top of them in every Linux release. These are, largely,
absent on OS X. The system is _too closed_ , and the result is that things
like Time Machine or even security features and ACLs are hacks upon hacks.
Full disk encryption and home folder support is, again, hack-ish, and largely
built on work other people did. OS snapshots is essentially an "rsync" to
another drive with a smart "restore" utility that repairs changes.

The major kernel development that Microsoft undertook with Windows Server 2003
and Vista is still paying dividends. Folder shadow copies became integrated
into fully consistent backups with built-in snapshots. Full disk encryption
improved - though home folder encryption is still tragically stuck with NTFS
"EFS" support (lackluster, at best.) UAC, AppLocker, and integrity levels
brought foundational improvements to the security model. Networking stack
changes brought DirectAccess, a woefully underused and under-marketed
technology. Storage Spaces and ReFS, though years too late, are interesting
alternatives to ZFS/BTRFS. Transactional NTFS was woefully underused, but
maybe it will return with ReFS. The core improvements Microsoft is making to
the NT kernel are still worthwhile, though. Hyper-V is a fantastic technology,
and could really blow people's minds when it's baked into the client OS. (For
reference, Hyper-V powers the Xbox One's dual app/game personality. It allows
isolating the management OS from games running on it, and also keeps the
management OS from interfering with game performance with resource limiting.
And they both share high performance access to the GPU.) Ah, I could go on.
Reading about new stuff in kernel development is a joy.

Of course, I could go on ad nauseum about Linux changes since 3.0x, but
[http://kernelnewbies.org/](http://kernelnewbies.org/) does a better job than
I will.

The result is tragic: Microsoft invested in platform features and then didn't
sell users on what it could do with Vista. Apple continues to apply lipstick
to the OS X pig and sell users on changes to the window manager and built-in
applications.

~~~
Angostura
Mavericks introduced a lot of tangible under the hood improvements that
perhaps you missed, Ars did a thorough review, perhaps start with how the OS
was changed to improve energy consumption:
[http://arstechnica.com/apple/2013/10/os-x-10-9/12/#energy-
sa...](http://arstechnica.com/apple/2013/10/os-x-10-9/12/#energy-saving)

~~~
demallien
Yes, linux geeks can school Apple on systems engineering when they can deliver
laptops with a better battery life than Macs get. As for this latest release,
what, adding a new systems programming language and a whole new graphics API
isn't enough?

At least my Mac recognizes and uses a second monitor when I plug it in, unlike
the bloody Fedora 19 box that I use at work. And don't get me started on that
second graphics card that the system can't figure out how to use! And the wifi
Just Works(tm), unlike the Ubuntu laptop that I had before that.

~~~
wting
My 15" rMBP running Mavericks randomly reboots on occasion, and to this day
still requires me to manually disable / enable WiFi almost every time I open
the lid.

Meanwhile Homebrew is a poor substitute for aptitude and PPAs, multi-monitor
support is relatively poor (xmonad excels here), and the Apple keyboard is
missing a bunch of keys I use on a regular basis.

~~~
kyle_t
This. People sing to the heavens of how stable OSX is and how it just works.
I've had as many if not more issues than with my Windows 7 Samsung laptop.

Wifi constantly needs manually disabling/enabling, Bluetooth Audio crashes are
common, I average one full system crash per month, display settings reset
themselves magically and Finder is infuriating. I should be keeping a log of
all the issues I have.

This is on a 2014 Macbook Pro.

~~~
capedape
Latest Macbook Pro here and have that same WIFI issue. I still have 5 year old
Lenovo with windows 7 on it that is just as, if not more, stable than the Mac.

On Mac things like Alfred (probably will drop this for the new spotlight),
better touch tool, some capabilities like ability to swap USB MIDI controllers
without restarting OS are cool. Honestly though, performance wise there isn't
that much difference between my Mac and Win Machines and being in programs
full screen most of the day I notice much difference at all. The really
flexible information moving things I've grown accustomed to on Win seem a bit
crippled on Mac because of lack of a filesystem.

------
homulilly
I know it's hardly the most important thing in an operating system but god
that looks ugly. This dumb flat fad cannot end soon enough. I hope mavericks
get security updates for awhile because I don't have plans to upgrade.

------
sdfjkl
I just hope there's a setting to turn off all this translunacy[sp!].

~~~
blister
System Preferences > Accessibility [Display] -> Check "Reduce Transparency"

------
andy_ppp
My wish list is per project spaces, such that:

1) a copy of mail, tasks, text editor/IDE, preview etc. Can all be opened that
are specific to a project/space, say.

2) Multiple copies of apps filtered by their project

3) mail only shows emails about/from/in association with the current project

4) preview/photoshop shows project assets, these are shared in the ether via
iCloud, you can see designers working on things in realtime

5) I switch spaces and they are all saved/restorable after reboot

6) developer Apis for this!

Wishful thinking I guess :-)

------
ssivark
Wait... is it just me, or do the apps and window designs look very much like
Gnome3 (circa 3.12)???

Compare pictures: 1\.
[https://www.apple.com/osx/preview/apps/](https://www.apple.com/osx/preview/apps/)
2\. [https://wiki.gnome.org/Design/Apps/](https://wiki.gnome.org/Design/Apps/)
(Web, Chat, Mail, etc.)

~~~
iSnow
I dunno, I think this refers back to
[http://arstechnica.com/apple/2002/09/macosx-10-2/10/#brushed...](http://arstechnica.com/apple/2002/09/macosx-10-2/10/#brushed-
metal) minus the texture.

------
ambler0
Does anyone have a link to a screen shot of the new "dark mode"? If I've seen
it, I didn't notice it.

~~~
adamcw
This is the only one I've seen:
[http://d35lb3dl296zwu.cloudfront.net/uploads/photo/image/162...](http://d35lb3dl296zwu.cloudfront.net/uploads/photo/image/16225/DSC_0848.jpg)

It was linked in The Verge's live blog.

------
ksk
The Handoff feature is interesting. I hope its not just some lame cloud sync
that takes ages to sync because your 3G/wifi is spotty. For e.g. If I was
writing an email in Mail.app I'd want to be able to shut my mac and resume
writing on my iphone exactly where I left off. Same with Safari and other
shared apps.

------
300
Again, I came to the same conclusion like many times before. Apple does have
the best hardware (talking about notebooks), but that's where the story ends.

I found a combination of MacBook Pro with Linux, as the only good use of Apple
hardware.

~~~
unfamiliar
Completely the opposite for me. Now that I am used to all the pleasantries of
OS X, it is painful to try and get anything done on a linux computer. I end up
ignoring whatever disaster of a desktop environment is installed and living in
the terminal.

------
purephase
Folks using vmware fusion be warned, it does not work with Yosemite.

------
oneweirdtrick
Will the syncing of Mac and iOS have a significant impact on the battery life
of the iPhone? I noticed MightyText takes up significant energy on my Nexus 5.

------
forgetcolor
translucency is the new glossy screen---it looks cool at first, but in
practice makes what you’re looking at harder to see

~~~
UVB-76
I wouldn't say that's the case with iOS (and now OS X Yosemite) translucency.

This isn't like the Vista Aero catastrophe.

------
joeblau
How do you enable dark mode? I'm on 10.10 and I can't find it anywhere.

~~~
lisnake
I don't know about the dark mode, but can you answer, is 10.10 stable enough?
I'd like to try it on my home system

~~~
bbrks
I've just tried it on my 2014 15" rMBP and I'd say it's too unstable and buggy
for use as your primary OS. I'm now back to Mavericks.

------
bronson
Ye gods, is this the end of Chicago?

~~~
meepmorp
Chicago hasn't been the system font for roughly 14 years.

~~~
bronson
Ha, you're right. I guess something about how Lucida Grande is rendered, plus
all the formative years spent on a Mac Plus, made it so I've been seeing
Chicago this whole time.

I'm feeling rather shaken right now.

~~~
meepmorp
It's ok. I miss Chicago, honestly.

------
easydev
Hopfully it will be more stable than os x mavericks

------
bitL
The race of the uglies - OS X Yosemite vs Windows 8.1 - is on! :-D

~~~
jiggy2011
The flatter design looks more like older versions of OS X.
[http://cdn.cultofmac.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/07/10.3.9-P...](http://cdn.cultofmac.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/07/10.3.9-Panther.jpg)

~~~
bitL
Sorry, this was just a jab at the flat-design trend nowadays ;-)

I use OS X only since 10.7 so I didn't have any exposure to its previous
versions.

------
janvidar
Yosemite? This doesn't sound feline!

~~~
evan_
Neither does "Mavericks" \- they switched last year to "Places in California".

------
rsync
Ironic that the official apple page for Yosemite shows it running a macbook
air, which hasn't seen a cosmetic or design update in ... 6 years ? 2009 was
when they removed the physical mouse button...

~~~
tachion
And what would you like to change in MacBook Air in terms of design? The only
thing I can think of are very minor, evolutionary changes, but other than
that, this machine is perfect (or very close to it) for what it stands for -
very portable computer. On the other hand, there's plenty to do around the OS
X.

~~~
bronson
How about allowing the lid to open 180 degrees? I can't curl up on the couch
with my Air nearly as well as I could with my Thinkpad.

Or making it so the palm rests don't suck all the heat out of my hands? Or
smooth the sharp edge so it doesn't sometimes dig grooves into my wrists? And,
ffs, retina?

True, the Air is still the best portable laptop going (Intel should be
downright ashamed of their Ultrabook fizzle). But very close to perfect? Not
yet.

~~~
lostlogin
None of this bothers me in the slightest. But for the love of Christ, move the
damned power button. Accidentally hitting that makes me so very sad.

------
ChikkaChiChi
In 2 years when they announce iOS X (10), I expect that will be when apps can
only be loaded from the App Store and their vertical integration will be
complete.

------
mkohlmyr
Is the name a subtle reference to how its going to blow? I'll see myself out.

I'm sure it will be extremely solid, it looks really nice. For me I'll stick
with linux / linux vms, though.

------
gnmj
So basically it is catching up with Windows 8.

~~~
markrages
I think you mean "Aero" on Vista.

------
nodata
_Yawn_ Come on Apple, you can do better. Innovate!

------
spacemanmatt
I hope they will be offering a cosmetic repair to this fugly monster. I
already miss Mavericks AND I'M STILL RUNNING IT.

------
EGreg
Yep, Apple still hasn't learned that iOS Flat is Apple's Vista. Windows users
used Vista DESPITE aero not because of it. So now they added it to Mac. If I
can keep from upgrading, I will.

------
cliveowen
I think the iOS 7 design looks like a joke, but I'm nonetheless happy they're
changing OS X, it needed a renovation.

~~~
sgt
It's so easy to criticize. What did you do?

------
moe
I wish Apple would spend their resources on finally fixing some of the most
broken fundamentals (photo sync, notifications, finder...), rather than
letting Ive further trash the GUI and celebrating that as some sort of
accomplishment...

~~~
Jtsummers
Other than Finder, the rest of the keynote seems to have addressed photo sync
(nonissue for me so I saw something happened but didn't follow the details),
but notifications is getting a big revamp (in experience more than UI it
seems).

EDIT: The Notifications UI is actually getting customized widgets finally.
About damn time.

